# Anyone use a hand truck?



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Oct 13, 2012)

I need a good way to lift felled trees so I can buck them without pinching the saw.  I see the LogRite Jr. Arch and that seems like it would work because it would serve the purpose of a timberjack and it would help haul them out.

I don't have the coin for a LogRite though.

I'm wondering if anyone puts a hand truck to similar use?  Milwaukee makes some that can handle 800 pounds and they have inflatable tires.  The truck could be slipped under the trunk and used as a lever to lift up an end.  Then when they're cut up it seems like the truck could serve as an improvised skidding aid.

It's not the ideal, but I'm just curious if anyone has tried using one and how well it might work.


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 13, 2012)

That's a good idea, I have a hand truck at home and a few oak logs I haven't bucked yet.  I will give it a shot this afternoon and let you know how it pans out.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 13, 2012)

Never tried it but a great idea.
As long as the ground is solid enough, could be a great work saver.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 13, 2012)

I use a hand truck to haul splits into the basement in the winter (gotta modify it so they don't fall off going down the steps!), never gave it a though to use it for bucking.  Sounds like a feasible idea, give it a shot and post your results.  I'm intrigued......


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 13, 2012)

I was in the moving business for 15 years I have hauled tons of stuff on hand trucks. You may have a problem with a hand truck trying to lift logs over the break point with the chisel.A timberjack works much better. I have lifted safes,milling machines and big heavy sh*t with hand trucks just to get them high enough to get something else under the load. Magliners are the strongest by far of any I have used.


----------



## swagler85 (Oct 13, 2012)

Worked very well, I only had a few smaller things to buck and a few that are over 40" the bigger ones are way too big for the hand truck but it was very useful for the smaller ones. I am guessing anything up to the 20" mark would probably work on. Made it a lot easier than propping the log up on another split then moving it. I will be using that thing more often. The hand truck I have I bought at an auction for $35 and it has paid for itself many times over. I use that thing around the house and garage a lot. Makes it really nice to bring splits into the house. 
.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 13, 2012)

I bought one of these at Canadian Tire for $100. Love it and have used it for lugging big rounds. Works pretty good.  800 lb. capacity.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 13, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> Worked very well, I only had a few smaller things to buck and a few that are over 40" the bigger ones are way too big for the hand truck but it was very useful for the smaller ones. I am guessing anything up to the 20" mark would probably work on. Made it a lot easier than propping the log up on another split then moving it. I will be using that thing more often.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good "demo" pic


----------



## NickDL (Oct 14, 2012)

That's a great idea. I've used my hand truck to haul & move around my rounds but never thought about using it to cut.


----------



## Dyno625 (Oct 14, 2012)

I will have to give this a shot,...not sure why I didn't think of it.


----------



## Clarkbug (Oct 14, 2012)

I was given one of the "woodchuck" tools that is an all-metal cant hook.  Made here in the US, not too heavy, but it has its own feet on it that hold the log up off the ground. 

http://www.woodchucktool.com/

Others on Hearth who have tried it:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/woodchuck-logging-cant-hook-tool-in-use.79740/

The hand truck isnt a bad idea, and has lots of other uses, so definitely worth trying.  But I would be worried about using it over the uneven ground...


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 16, 2012)

I use my hand truck to get rounds onto my horizontal (only) splitter.  I stand the round upright, lift it with the hand truck, and roll it over alongside the splitter.  Because the hand truck is about the same height as the splitter (when the hand truck is lying back), I can roll the round from the hand truck onto the splitter.  I only use this on the rounds that would cause me to bust a gut if I tried to lift them onto the splitter. 

I have a peavey for bucking large logs.  I make several cuts 18" apart (width of my stove door), halfway through the log.  I then roll it with the peavey and cut through from the other side, trying to make sure there is no dirt/stones on the second side.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty clever Dan.  Don't use force, get a bigger lever.


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Oct 16, 2012)

> I have a peavey for bucking large logs. I make several cuts 18" apart (width of my stove door), halfway through the log. I then roll it with the peavey and cut through from the other side, trying to make sure there is no dirt/stones on the second side.


 
Ok but what about when the trunk is still attached to the crown and doesn't roll?  I was thinking maybe a hand truck with wheels might roll under. 

I'll encouraged, I think I'll give it a try.  And if it looks promising I may buy one of those Milwaukee Boss Hoss' expressly for logging.I have a peavey for bucking large logs. I make several cuts 18" apart (width of my stove door), halfway through the log. I then roll it with the peavey and cut through from the other side, trying to make sure there is no dirt/stones on the second side.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 17, 2012)

Black Jaque Janaviac said:


> Ok but what about when the trunk is still attached to the crown and doesn't roll? I was thinking maybe a hand truck with wheels might roll under.
> 
> I'll encouraged, I think I'll give it a try. And if it looks promising I may buy one of those Milwaukee Boss Hoss' expressly for logging.


 
I agree. I'll keep that use for a hand truck filed away for when my standard approach doesn't work.


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Oct 17, 2012)

I did a little internet shopping to see how far a Milwaukee Boss Hoss would set me back.  It appears prices vary wildly which has me a little leary. One place sells it for ~$150 but charges another $150 to ship it!   A number of places want $350 for it.  But then there's the Do It Best which will sell it for ~$150 and ship it to the nearest store free of charge. 

Obviously the Do It Best is the best deal.  But it has me a little cautious.  Why would they sell it for roughly half of what so many others want?  The only difference that I can see is that Do It Best advertises it as a Gleason product instead of a Milwaukee product.  But Milwaukee hand trucks are a Gleason Industry.  Milwaukee is made in the US.  There is another nearly identical hand truck that Tractor Supply sells that it made in Taiwan I hope that isn't the Gleason version.


----------



## osagebow (Oct 17, 2012)

I have assorted sassafras logs laying around of different diameters and lengths I use for bucking. VERY light for their size, strong,and easy to throw on 4 wheeler rack or drag to site. Have dropped trees onto them for easy bucks, or used as levers.One in each hand under a log gives great leverage,especially if "sharpened" on end to weasel under. Levered up the lawnmower onto pallets to fix it, unearthed / moved big rocks, used as ramps for loading 4wheeler into truck,
( with plywood), and many other tasks. They don't rot, and are easily replaced / custom cut. Tons overhanging road to cut this winter.


----------



## albert1029 (Oct 18, 2012)

Great idea.  I'll definitely try it out.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 18, 2012)

i use one, its great, works even better when the ground is frozen


----------



## shmodaddy (Oct 18, 2012)

osagebow said:


> I have assorted sassafras logs laying around of different diameters and lengths I use for bucking. VERY light for their size, strong,and easy to throw on 4 wheeler rack or drag to site. Have dropped trees onto them for easy bucks, or used as levers.One in each hand under a log gives great leverage,especially if "sharpened" on end to weasel under. Levered up the lawnmower onto pallets to fix it, unearthed / moved big rocks, used as ramps for loading 4wheeler into truck,
> ( with plywood), and many other tasks. They don't rot, and are easily replaced / custom cut. Tons overhanging road to cut this winter.


Quick and small hijack....how well do sassafras burn? I dug a bunch out about 8" in diameter @ the stump.  Been contemplating weather or not to buck fir fire wood

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 18, 2012)

Black Jaque Janaviac said:


> I need a good way to lift felled trees so I can buck them without pinching the saw. I see the LogRite Jr. Arch and that seems like it would work because it would serve the purpose of a timberjack and it would help haul them out.
> 
> I don't have the coin for a LogRite though.
> 
> ...


 
I think it might work ok, but, wouldn't improvising a lever and fulcrum (like with a Peavy and a piece if wood) be much simpler than hauling a hand truck all over creation?


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 18, 2012)

I converted a small hand truck into a split carrier. I fastened some braces to the front of it and attached those to the top and this is how I bring my wood into the house during the season. In spring it goes back to be a hand truck.


----------



## computeruser (Oct 18, 2012)

I can see using the hand truck to lug things around, but to hold the kerf open?  Why not tap a wedge in and call it good?


----------



## osagebow (Oct 19, 2012)

shmodaddy said:


> Quick and small hijack....how well do sassafras burn? I dug a bunch out about 8" in diameter @ the stump. Been contemplating weather or not to buck fir fire wood
> 
> Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro-- if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


Dries fast, great kindling, but low overall BTU's, at 18 on the charts I saw right  below cherry and red maple (both 18.7 supposedly) However, you can split it with a hard stare. Give bob the builder there a hammer, and put a hatchet in a short round. he'll have a blast.

.  Don't be suprised when suckers come back from any roots you missed. BTW, that's why they called it "root beer" - sass roots were used.  smells great.


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Oct 19, 2012)

Is there something wrong with the site?  I try to highlight a select phrase and instead I get the whole rest of the thread highlighted along with a little "quote me" bubble.

Anyway. . . For the mere purpose of lifting a log/trunk a peavy would be smaller/lighter.  However, I'm thinking the hand truck might serve other uses such as hauling short logs out of the woods.  I'm considering going back to using all manual powered saws, and it makes more sense to cut logs into 4-6 foot lengths and haul them home and buck them than it does to buck them in the woods. 

And of course when you're using a bow saw or two-man saw following the saw with a wedge is not so easy.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 20, 2012)

Black Jaque Janaviac said:


> Is there something wrong with the site? I try to highlight a select phrase and instead I get the whole rest of the thread highlighted along with a little "quote me" bubble.


 
New site feature, kicks some serious a$$ for those of us that frequently quote multiple posts or like to interject comments.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 20, 2012)

I've used one a few times in backyard here or a few other places where its flat,works great same as contractors wheelbarrow does.But they  wouldnt be helpful on the bumpy & steep slopes that 90%+ of my wood is cut from.


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Oct 22, 2012)

Master Mech. That's great for those of you.  But is there any way to simply quote a small sentence or paragraph.  I find this feature absolutely awful.


----------



## AJS56 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think this handtruck thing is a pretty good idea!  I have a hand truck in the barn and just might give it a try.  Thanks!!


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 23, 2012)

Black Jaque Janaviac said:


> Master Mech. That's great for those of you. But is there any way to simply quote a small sentence or paragraph. I find this feature absolutely awful.


 Simply highlight only the part you want to quote and slap the "Quote Me"  button.  The whole point of the feature is to make it much faster/easier to quote only the parts of a post you want to respond to.


----------



## AJS56 (Oct 23, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> quote and slap



Hey - it works!


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Dec 21, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Simply highlight only the part you want to quote and slap the "Quote Me" button. The whole point of the feature is to make it much faster/easier to quote only the parts of a post you want to respond to


 
OK got it figured out thanks!


----------



## Greg D (Dec 21, 2012)

Black Jaque Janaviac said:


> I need a good way to lift felled trees so I can buck them without pinching the saw.  I see the LogRite Jr. Arch and that seems like it would work because it would serve the purpose of a timberjack and it would help haul them out.
> 
> I don't have the coin for a LogRite though.
> 
> ...




For lifting heavy logs just high enough to get something under for cutting, I have found that a simple garden pick (flat side on one end, pointy end on the other) has amazing leverage.

Greg


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 26, 2012)

I use a P-handle dolly to move large rounds but not to elevate for bucking.  With the dolly laid down, the handle ends up lower than the business end and the log might want to roll downward.  When I bring a large round to the splitter, I have to set the P-handle onto something to elevate it so the round won't roll down hill.  I thought of bolting a hook to the splitter to hang the P-handle onto.  It would also work to tow the dolly behind the splitter when I tow the splitter behind my tractor.

When bucking on the ground, I just put pressure on the round with my left foot and can tell when there is just the bark left holding.  I never ground the chain doing that.  Sometimes I cut most of the way through and roll the log to finish the cuts particularly on uneven ground that may pinch the bar.

Some folk seem to like the TimberJack which is a cant hook with a foot attached.  Others think it's useless.  A cant hook is on my wish list but not the TimberJack.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 26, 2012)

Black Jaque Janaviac said:


> OK got it figured out thanks!


Thing is, if you see something interesting and want to highlight it for a search, the whole thing lights up.


----------

